# "Insidious" Fehler?



## AbsolutStorm (19. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich habe mir gestern mit meiner Freundin den Film Insidious angesehen. Ich fand den Film recht cool und das ist mal wieder ein Film gewesen wo man wirklich Angst bekommen hat ^^ haha 
Heute früh habe ich mich dann mit meiner Freundin dann nochmal drüber unterhalten und wir sind auf eine Frage gestoßen, wo ich hoffe, dass sie mir hier evtl. jemand erklären kann.

Wieso sind diese "Geister" in dem Raum von dem kleinen Jungen, wenn sie egtl. bei ihm sein müssen, wo er gefangen ist? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



AbsolutStorm


----------



## Dragon70 (19. November 2011)

Soweit ich weiß sind die doch in soner anderen Dimension die sehr na an unserer liegt, und der Junge ist sozusagen die Brücke, so habs ich zumindest verstanden. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


MFG Dragon


----------



## AbsolutStorm (19. November 2011)

ja aber der ist ja in der anderen Dimension in so einem Raum gefangen.. und die müssten ja theoretisch erst in ihm drinne sein, damit "wir" sie sehen könnten... schon komisch irgendwie xD


----------

